# Pig Nose Turtles/Fly River Turtles



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi there,

Has anyone seen any Pig Nose Turtles / Fly River Turtles for sale in the GTA for good price?

Thanks


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Saw one at Golden Garden Pet Shop or Dragon King Aquarium Centre near Steeles and Midland. I think the price was about 100ish but not positive about that price.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Aren't they CITES/threatened?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

arc said:


> Saw one at Golden Garden Pet Shop or Dragon King Aquarium Centre near Steeles and Midland. I think the price was about 100ish but not positive about that price.


Wow hats cheap

Probably $300+


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

ahhh....you may want to call them on it. It was a 2 weeks ago and I could be way off the mark on the price.

No idea about the CITES, it just caught my eyes when I was in there.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

carmenh said:


> Aren't they CITES/threatened?


Yes all of them are smuggled in afaik


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, I knew a guy who was looking to rehome one but he was afraid to advertise it...



Jackson said:


> Yes all of them are smuggled in afaik


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

carmenh said:


> Yea, I knew a guy who was looking to rehome one but he was afraid to advertise it...


I can rehome it for him


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

He doesn't really WANT to rehome it, the reason he's considering it is that he's got 2, and he realizes that he does not have the space to be able to provide the MINIMUM accomodation of 200 gallons EACH that these guys really should have. He hoped to find someone who is willing and able to provide very above average care for the rest of the turtles life, including good diet, veterinary care as needed, etc. If he finds that exceptional owner, he's willing... 
He approached me because he knew I was nuts enough to do it, but although I'd love to, I can't :-(
If anyone has that type of set-up available, feel free to contact me and I'll let him know. If I know him at all, "I'll get a bigger tank next year" will NOT cut it 



bigfishy said:


> I can rehome it for him


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

200 eh? I guess my friend's tank is too small for it.

A 120G tank (48" x 24" x 24") with a 14" AUL ~ Austrailian Lungfish in it

I will pass this time.. 



carmenh said:


> He doesn't really WANT to rehome it, the reason he's considering it is that he's got 2, and he realizes that he does not have the space to be able to provide the MINIMUM accomodation of 200 gallons EACH that these guys really should have. He hoped to find someone who is willing and able to provide very above average care for the rest of the turtles life, including good diet, veterinary care as needed, etc. If he finds that exceptional owner, he's willing...
> He approached me because he knew I was nuts enough to do it, but although I'd love to, I can't :-(
> If anyone has that type of set-up available, feel free to contact me and I'll let him know. If I know him at all, "I'll get a bigger tank next year" will NOT cut it


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, I think it's a 120 they're in now...



bigfishy said:


> 200 eh? I guess my friend's tank is too small for it.
> 
> A 120G tank (48" x 24" x 24") with a 14" AUL ~ Austrailian Lungfish in it
> 
> I will pass this time..


----------

